# white bass trolling lures



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Whats the best trolling lures or combo's to use for white bass?I've been using pet spoons behind divers but the price of divers has gone up and its cheaper to use lures or umbrells.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be the first to admit that I dont troll for white bass often and it takes a lot to get me to do it. However, in my young days I absolutely loved it and simply couldn't afford to lose baits. What I found to be a good set up was a hellbender {with hooks removed** trolled using heavy line {I used 17 lb test before Power pro was invented**. For my bait, I used the cheapest plastic crappie grub pulled behind the hellbender. I especially liked the white double tailed grubs. I only used 10lb line to the grub so it would break if the hook caught a snag and I was out 50 cents instead of $4 for a hellbender. I normally trolled shallower water so I used the small or medium sized hellbenders. I could have also used a medium running crankbait to the same effect. If you check the clearance racks and bargain caves, you can find crankbaits and even jet divers that didn't sell {I got a bunch of black jet divers in a bargain cave one time]. best of luck.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the Shad Rap #7. Also works great on hybrids.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Buy cheap crankbaits. The colors that dont sell get put on clearance. Trailers are wide open. Soft plastic shad imitation. Spec rigs, pet spoons. If you find fish shallow troll traps and shad color cranks. And like Gitsum says use a lighter test line on the trailer in case you hang up you can get the diver back.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I troll nothing but rat-l-traps right now 1/4 oz and by the end of may I'm trolling 1 oz traps blue or black and chrome


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Bomber Deep Flat A in Silver Flash - 4.69 at Academy

Troll at 5 knts and it will run ~12 ft deep with 15lb braid or 8-9 ft deep with 8 lb mono.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not a troller but I have a box full of hellbenders by just watching the shore. The most frequent floater lost lure of all times


----------

